# Recall of Lâ€™OrÃ©al Paris Dream Blonde Bleach



## monniej (Jan 25, 2008)

*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE* -- New York, NY -- January 18, 2008 -- L'OrÃ©al Paris, a division of L'OrÃ©al USA, has initiated a voluntary recall from retail stores in the United States for the L'OrÃ©al Paris Dream Blonde (_Baby's Breath Blonde_ #100 Ultra Lightening) Bleach and Lightening care kit. The product was sold in retail outlets in the US from January 1 through January 18, 2008. L'OrÃ©al is voluntarily taking this action due to an error in the printing of the directions for the use of the Dream Blonde Bleach and Lightening care kit. All retailers have been notified and have removed the product from their shelves. Affected consumers, estimated at a few hundred, will receive a full refund for returned product.

L'OrÃ©al took immediate action following one customer complaint of the product causing irritation. The Dream Blonde Bleach and Lightening Care formula itself is safe. However, if used according to the current misprinted directions, complications such as irritation or sensitivity could result, so consumers should not use the product and should instead return it to their retailer for a refund. As with any product, if a consumer feels they are having any type of reaction or irritation, they should consultant their physician. This recall affects only the Dream Blonde Bleach and Lightening care kit in the Dream Blonde range of products.

Any consumers looking for more information should call 888-241-9504.

#
Lâ€™OrÃ©al Initiates Nationwide Recall of Lâ€™OrÃ©al Paris Dream Blonde Bleach and Lightening Care Kit Due to Misprinted Directions


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow! Thanks so much Monnie!


----------

